
Foxconn is going to start building ventilators - caution
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-foxconn-medtronic/taiwans-foxconn-says-to-make-ventilators-with-medtronic-idUSKBN21Q0DGcturing-ventilators-2020-4
======
teruakohatu
The link is broken. I am getting a 404.

